# Open Chat and Anything Goes



## Arnold (Jan 11, 2017)

Anyone else thinking the two forums should be merged?

Please vote!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 11, 2017)

In the old days that would have been bad.. But now probably be ok.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 11, 2017)

at one point ..if something was in open chat it was to remain more respectful and generally more pg rated

ag basic requirement was that it devolved into tranny pics


I say keep em separate and hope that traffic gets to that level again


----------



## Arnold (Jan 11, 2017)

please vote.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 11, 2017)

theyre laid out so far away from each other on asf that merging them there would probably make sense


----------



## Arnold (Jan 11, 2017)

SheriV said:


> theyre laid out so far away from each other on asf that merging them there would probably make sense



we don't really have an "open chat" on ASF, just the Pit. Both forums have Muscle Central.

please vote.


----------



## Sherk (Jan 11, 2017)

Separate. Open chat is for the new aged hipsters that need a safe place. Anything goes is for the rest of us.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 11, 2017)

Sherk said:


> Separate. Open chat is for the new aged hipsters that need a safe place. Anything goes is for the rest of us.




lol!

news I consider legit I post and respond to in open chat
financial info



I voted I voted!


----------



## CG (Jan 11, 2017)

Just like this presidential election I will not vote. 

Jk this vote is way more important


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 11, 2017)

nah fuck the cunts, bunch of whinny fags lol


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 12, 2017)

SheriV said:


> at one point ..if something was in open chat it was to remain more respectful and generally more pg rated
> 
> ag basic requirement was that it devolved into tranny pics
> 
> ...


AG does seem to attract the trolls, funny how they know enough not to post shenanigans on the other subforums


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 12, 2017)

to many knig loving libs here

trump will fix it


----------



## SheriV (Jan 12, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> AG does seem to attract the trolls, funny how they know enough not to post shenanigans on the other subforums



That's all I'm saying

I'm thinking it's about respect......respectful debate vs shenanigans. 

I'm all for participating in shenanigans in ag...but will either thoughtfully comment elsewhere or avoid it you know?


----------



## SheriV (Jan 12, 2017)

It always amazed me how fast something could be made funny in AG here vs openly hostile in the pit in asf ..something I'm definitely guilty of


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 12, 2017)

This is where the Russians show up and sabotage the democratic process.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Jan 12, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> This is where the Russians show up and sabotage the democratic process.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Take it back! They could be great allies anyone who thinks otherwise is foolish! They fucked with the media to help us!


----------



## CG (Jan 12, 2017)

My god. Someone said tranny in Ag and I haven't seen 3 chicks with dicks yet


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 13, 2017)

Keep them seperate, that way the AG disclaimer still heeds the warning....



WARNING - Do not enter this forum if you get offended easily, just about anything is allowed in here and there is very little moderation! All hate, trash talking, flame wars, adult material, etc., is allowed in here. Adults 18+ Years Old Only!


----------



## Intense (Jan 13, 2017)

REDDOG309 said:


> Keep them seperate, that way the AG disclaimer still heeds the warning....
> 
> 
> 
> *WARNING - Do not enter this forum if you get offended easily, just about anything is allowed in here and there is very little moderation! All hate, trash talking, flame wars, adult material, etc., is allowed in here. Adults 18+ Years Old Only!*




Saney infracted me in AG.



Suppose I'm just that offensive..


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 13, 2017)

Intense said:


> Saney infracted me in AG.
> 
> 
> 
> Suppose I'm just that offensive..



I still carry a 0 point pemenant infraction from him for offending Sil in his Mod appointment thread....


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 13, 2017)

Saney is a bitch and not here anymore.   My guess is he's in prison.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Jan 13, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> Saney is a bitch and not here anymore.   My guess is he's in prison.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 13, 2017)

https://youtu.be/-eYb5f1LqZ0


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saney (Jan 13, 2017)

I was not that special around here... thus my disappearance.. 

Hi


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 13, 2017)

Saney said:


> I was not that special around here... thus my disappearance..
> 
> Hi



Dirty Sock Labs still up and running?


----------



## Intense (Jan 13, 2017)

Well he may still be taking it up the bum but at least we know he's not in prison taking it up the bum.


----------



## charley (Jan 13, 2017)

Saney said:


> I was not that special around here... thus my disappearance..
> 
> Hi



hi saney, you coming or going ??  it's becoming asf junior over here, not much fun....


----------



## SheriV (Jan 13, 2017)

charley said:


> hi saney, you coming or going ??  it's becoming asf junior over here, not much fun....



You think so? I think the feel has been a different. 
Tell me why you think that is...pm it if you'd like.


----------



## CG (Jan 13, 2017)

Recap:

Asf is trash

Saney is back. For now

Sfw is in jail (methinks)


----------



## Arnold (Jan 13, 2017)

Cgrant said:


> Recap:
> 
> Asf is trash
> 
> ...



Saney is a little bitch that prefers Facebook!


----------



## Saney (Jan 14, 2017)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Dirty Sock Labs still up and running?



Maybe


----------



## Saney (Jan 14, 2017)

Intense said:


> Well he may still be taking it up the bum but at least we know he's not in prison taking it up the bum.



Maybe



charley said:


> hi saney, you coming or going ??  it's becoming asf junior over here, not much fun....



Hmm.....



Cgrant said:


> Recap:
> 
> Sfw is in jail (methinks)



Methinks, too


Prince said:


> Saney is a little bitch that prefers Facebook!



Not True.


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 14, 2017)

Saney said:


> I was not that special around here... thus my disappearance..
> 
> Hi


IP match


----------



## CG (Jan 14, 2017)

Saney said:


> Maybe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Arnold (Jan 14, 2017)

the vote is even at 5/5


----------



## charley (Jan 14, 2017)

Prince said:


> the vote is even at 5/5





you got a real barn burner going on here  ....     ..


----------



## Arnold (Jan 14, 2017)

oh it's a real nail biter!


----------



## SheriV (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm gonna have to make some gimmicks and fix this


----------



## Saney (Jan 15, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> IP match



Duh


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 16, 2017)

Saney said:


> Duh


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## heckler7 (Jan 16, 2017)

SheriV said:


> I'm gonna have to make some gimmicks and fix this


is that like illegals voting for hillary?


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 16, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> is that like illegals voting for hillary?



I dont see why Mexicans can't vote in our elections.   The Russians got to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 16, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> I dont see why Mexicans can't vote in our elections.   The Russians got to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lolz, I'm more worried about the illegal Canadians here steeling all our entertainment jobs


----------



## Intense (Jan 16, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> lolz, I'm more worried about the illegal Canadians here steeling all our entertainment jobs




But who were the jews?


----------



## SheriV (Jan 16, 2017)

lolol@ all of this


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 21, 2017)

bump, praise allah


----------

